# brush wolf



## dafunk (Jun 5, 2009)

bit of confusion at work is a brush wolf the same as a coyote?


----------



## green leaf (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes a coyote can also be called a brush wolf or a prairie wolf. And we have had a lot of problems with the high population in our area this year.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 24, 2009)

Where some people think there is a differance is because of the size range. 

Most everything in colder climates do better 'bigger' Brush Wolves will size a little bigger then say a Texas Coyote. As well as area may effect color. 

This one is a Coyote....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes, the Wiley Coyote. Here's one near the Yukon/B.C. border.
YSM


----------



## Longshot (Jun 29, 2009)

I see two fairly distinct variations of 'coyote' in my area. One is light [blonde]in color, approx. 20-25 lbs., about 18" at the withers; with conformation similar to that of a fox. Kind of timid, usually seen skulking along hedgerows and thickets. The other variation is dark in color, longer in the leg -with disproportionately large feet, maybe 25" at the withers and closer to 40+ lbs.. More lobo and much bolder, these guys are typically seen walking trails and open areas. 
Brush wolf?? 
In any case, a pretty big predator for New Jersey!


----------



## sbhooper (Jun 29, 2009)

Brush wolf is another name usually given to the coyote. The coyotes have many variations from scurvy little southwestern coyotes, to the big northern ones nearly as big as small wolves. 

I have trapped coyotes near here around fifty pounds and shot them in arizona that were not much bigger than a fox. 

We have areas in Nebraska now that are almost void of coyotes due to a mange epidemic. They will rebound better than before. 

You have to admire their ability to survive.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 29, 2009)

Longshot said:


> I see two fairly distinct variations of 'coyote' in my area. One is light [blonde]in color, approx. 20-25 lbs., about 18" at the withers; with conformation similar to that of a fox. Kind of timid, usually seen skulking along hedgerows and thickets. The other variation is dark in color, longer in the leg -with disproportionately large feet, maybe 25" at the withers and closer to 40+ lbs.. More lobo and much bolder, these guys are typically seen walking trails and open areas.
> Brush wolf??
> In any case, a pretty big predator for New Jersey!


 What you're seing is most likely a coydog. It's a coyote that has mated with a feral dog(wild dog that was once domesticated and gone wild). They can get big and are pretty mean. On my family's remote southern la farm we once saw one that def had some rottweiller in it. We didn't stick around long at all!


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 29, 2009)

Down here we'll screw up a good deer hunt to pop a coyote


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 30, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Down here we'll screw up a good deer hunt to pop a coyote



+1. I love shooting yotes.


----------

